# Snowforecast.com presentation, Feb 15th



## billski (Feb 15, 2011)

Check this out.
Cameron Thomas, the east coast brains behind the mountain forecasts  will reveal some of the mountain secrets he  uses to predict the snow.  A hugely enthusiastic skier and weather man, will be showing the goods in slides, video and lecture.

Stop by.  6:30 pm tonight

http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/meetings.html


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 17, 2011)

billski said:


> Check this out.
> Cameron Thomas, the east coast brains behind the mountain forecasts  will reveal some of the mountain secrets he  uses to predict the snow.  A hugely enthusiastic skier and weather man, will be showing the goods in slides, video and lecture.
> 
> Stop by.  6:30 pm tonight
> ...



How did this turnout?


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How did this turnout?



I thought it was great. We gave away many tickets, and there was a raffle for visitors - our only visitor won two tickets to Pats Peak, and three members won tix for bringing in new members.

Lots of pictures and some movies. He spent time breaking down the recent storms and why they were "successful" for us.  He explained how things "setup" and why that has changed for the east coast for the next couple of weeks.  A little bit of metero-lingo but he did a good job of explaining it and making sure we didn't need all the theory. 

Cameron explained in words, drawings and movies what "upslope" is and how to look for it.
I in summary, he spent his time showing us how we get the snow and what to look for. 
He also taught me that, in general, wintertime lows are good for us in the NE.

The fact that he has been a pro meteorologist for over 10 years was an important point to note.

Way to go Cameron!


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 17, 2011)

billski said:


> I thought it was great. We gave away many tickets, and there was a raffle for visitors - our only visitor won two tickets to Pats Peak, and three members won tix for bringing in new members.
> 
> Lots of pictures and some movies. He spent time breaking down the recent storms and why they were "successful" for us.  He explained how things "setup" and why that has changed for the east coast for the next couple of weeks.  A little bit of metero-lingo but he did a good job of explaining it and making sure we didn't need all the theory.
> 
> ...



Nice. Sounds like you had a decent turnout and an excellent speaker that could relate well to the audience.  

So when is the next big storm?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 20, 2011)

billski said:


> I thought it was great. We gave away many tickets, and there was a raffle for visitors - our only visitor won two tickets to Pats Peak, and three members won tix for bringing in new members.
> 
> Lots of pictures and some movies. He spent time breaking down the recent storms and why they were "successful" for us.  He explained how things "setup" and why that has changed for the east coast for the next couple of weeks.  A little bit of metero-lingo but he did a good job of explaining it and making sure we didn't need all the theory.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill--I appreciate the forum write-up!


----------

